# Been away from the forum for a long while, just some photos of flowering slippers



## hardy (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi all, I'm back, hehe.  Been away for too long, hmm.
But I've been well, and so have my paphs.  
I'd like to share some photos of recent bloomings accumulated over the past few months. Hope you like them!

Paph. armeniacum






Paph. niveum





Paph. concolor















Paph. ang-thong f. alba '#2'


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 1, 2011)

Good to see & the paphs back hardy! :clap:


----------



## hardy (Jul 1, 2011)

Paph. praestans '#1'










Paph. praestans '#3'










Paph. praestans '#4' (bought labeled as Paph. glanduliferum)


----------



## hardy (Jul 1, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> Good to see & the paphs back hardy! :clap:



Thank you so much, Rose ^^ It's nice to be back
Been so busy with work at school lately, barely had the time to do other things


----------



## hardy (Jul 1, 2011)

Paph. primulinum










Paph. primulinum var. purpurascens


----------



## hardy (Jul 1, 2011)

Paph. philippinense





Paph. glaucophyllum





Paph. gratrixianum





Paph. delenatii





I wish you all a wonderful summer!


----------



## valenzino (Jul 1, 2011)

Welcome back Hardy.The P.delenatii is veeery interesting with those stripes on the lip!Is first flowering or already flowered like that?
I also wish you a wonderfull summer!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 1, 2011)

WOW... Good to see you back..  Your paphs are just SICK!! :drool: :drool:  Especially those praestans... Did you bloom the armeniacum in Indonesia?


----------



## Heather (Jul 1, 2011)

Back with a plethora of photos, yeah!

Welcome back. Weirdo delenatii, curioser and curiouser! But nice!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 1, 2011)

hardy said:


> Paph. praestans '#1'


Nice small plants! oke: Thanx for posting! 
Do you have the Paph canhii available in your area?


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 1, 2011)

Glad to see you back! It's always a pleasure seeing your beautiful plants! You are a great grower!

Paphman910


----------



## John M (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey! Nice to see you back, Hardy! I missed your posts. Thanks for posting these photos.....nice!!! I love your praestans #1. Wow!


----------



## Justin (Jul 1, 2011)

you had a great blooming season. i really like the yellow color on prestaens #4.

all the plants look huge and grown to perfection!


----------



## chrismende (Jul 1, 2011)

Welcome back, Hardy! Your plants have been growing and blooming so well!


----------



## wojtek (Jul 1, 2011)

Paph. praestans looks good  My still growing


----------



## Shiva (Jul 1, 2011)

Welcome back Hardy!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 1, 2011)

Great pics and plants!!! Good to have u back..


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 1, 2011)

valenzino said:


> Welcome back Hardy.The P.delenatii is veeery interesting with those stripes on the lip!Is first flowering or already flowered like that?
> I also wish you a wonderfull summer!!!


My sentiments on all!


----------



## Rick (Jul 1, 2011)

Great to see you posting again. And with a huge splash too:clap::clap:

Those are all nice big specimen plants, please share some of your culture tips.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi again, and what Rick wrote ...  !!!! Jean


----------



## emydura (Jul 2, 2011)

WOW. Those praestans are amazing. You rarely see them these days, especially large specimen plants like these.

It is the middle of winter here and it feels like it. 

David


----------



## Mathias (Jul 2, 2011)

Very, very nice! :clap: I can only chime in on what everybody else have said about those praestans - great plants!


----------



## hardy (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you guys for the warm welcome! I'm so glad to be back! 

Also thanks for all the kind comments.


----------



## hardy (Jul 2, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> WOW... Good to see you back..  Your paphs are just SICK!! :drool: :drool:  Especially those praestans... Did you bloom the armeniacum in Indonesia?



Sick? No, in fact they are very healthy, hehehe :wink: Thank you, paphioboy! 
Yes, it bloomed in Indonesia. Weird plant. It grew very vigorous and healthy for two years, then almost died. Made a comeback and then flowered. The plant itself is still weak, though.



valenzino said:


> Welcome back Hardy.The P.delenatii is veeery interesting with those stripes on the lip!Is first flowering or already flowered like that?
> I also wish you a wonderfull summer!!!



Hi valenzino, thank you. It's a first flowering for me, though it was a flowered mature plant out of bloom when I bought it four years ago. Another weird plant. Hmm, my success with parvis is spotty in Indonesia, I guess the climate is not very suitable.



NYEric said:


> Nice small plants! oke: Thanx for posting!
> Do you have the Paph canhii available in your area?



Eric, Paph. canhii is available in Taiwan  Really not my cup of tea, though 

About the Paph. praestans, the largest plant took 13 years from a single mature fan to get to the size it is now, so if given long enough time I think Paph. praestans will eventually clump. I find it to be a tough and persistent plant, each fan can last for several years. That said, I guess growing the plant near its native land makes it that much easier to grow it to specimen size. It's native to Papua, while my home is in Java, which is within the same climatic zone.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2011)

hardy said:


> Eric, Paph. canhii is available in Taiwan  Really not my cup of tea, though



Aha! but my friend, for the price of a small parcel to US it could become a favorite!! :wink:


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice plants and photos!


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome back!

Superb Paphs as always!


----------



## GuRu (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow - that's how a good comeback should be - back with a great bang!!! 
Such a lot of good looking photos !! :drool:


----------



## polyantha (Jul 3, 2011)

Stunning examples of Paph. praestans. 4 flowers per stem...


----------



## ORG (Jul 3, 2011)

Wonderful praestans-clones.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## hardy (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you guys for all the kind greetings ^^



NYEric said:


> Aha! but my friend, for the price of a small parcel to US it could become a favorite!! :wink:



oke:oke: 
What's available is small plants that are overpriced....
http://goods.ruten.com.tw/item/show?21105213002298
I believe flasks should be available soon.... Patience is virtue, hehe 
Eric, I sincerely hope you'll get to grow this species soon!


----------

